# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Liber per programim web

## zeus

Kush mund te me gjeje ne pdf librin "Programming the World Wide Web" (Sebesta)? Dini ndonje faqe?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ajzberg

Mere ketu https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%...214678&o=OneUp

----------


## zeus

> Mere ketu https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%...214678&o=OneUp


Faleminderit, po ka vetem 18 faqe aty :-)

----------


## ajzberg

Shkarkoje ketu https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0Bwc0x...xport=download

----------

